# The loss of my beloved cat, Millie



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I lost my ten year old tabby cat, Millie. She died within one hour of my taking her to the Vets. 

It is particularly hard for me because early February this year I lost my Billy to hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. From having 3 cats I now only have one left.

Millie was fine this morning, but suddenly developed a respiratory problem and we have witnessed this before when we have hot humid weather. Four years ago it was noticed but she recovered and then two years ago she had to be hospitalized with water on the lungs, again all due to hot humid weather. She did recover and the vets told me to keep her indoors when we have this type of weather. Last year she was o.k. as we did not have much of a summer and this year I kept her in when it was hot. 

Today she was indoors all morning, until she appeared lunchtime and I knew she was not right. I rushed her to the vets and she was very distressed and I noticed her tongue was turning blue. They gave her oxygen and injections and the vet told me it was serious and could prove fatal and to ring in an hour. However, the hour was not up and the vet phoned to say Millie had suddenly died. They seemingly do not know what she was suffering from. We think this all stems from the hot humid weather and a possible genetic disorder.
She has obviously died of a heart attack but there has been no evidence of heart disease.

Billy will be waiting for Millie at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

im so sorry for your loss , im sure shes chasing butterflys with billy as we speak 
sending you lots of hugs at this sad time 
julie xxx 

((((( HUGS)))))


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh hun, what awful news for you. I'm so sorry for your loss, hugs and purrs being sent your way.

Run free at the bridge with Billie little one.....

Her Journey's Just Begun

Don't think of her as gone away-
her journey has just begun
life holds many facets
the Earth is only one

Just think of her as resting
from the sorrows and the tears
in a place of warmth and comfort
where there are no days and years

Think how she must be wishing
that we could know today
how nothing but our sadness
can really pass away

And think of her as living
In the hearts of those she touched
For nothing loved is ever lost-
And she was loved so much.

- Ellen Brenneman


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

You must be heart broken.
So sorry for your loss of millie.
She is now running and playing free at Rainbow Bridge.
Loved the poem that has been sent to you malaguti.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts are with you.xxx*


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. What a beautiful cat she was. She looks just like my Sully.


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

The poem touched me so much, and yes, I am heart broken at losing Millie. Only four months since I lost my Billie Boy and, at least, I thought I would have Millie and Tiggy for a few more years. The sudden death of Millie has stunned me. I cannot believe that all this has happened to us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Liz Damaschka said:


> Today I lost my ten year old tabby cat, Millie. She died within one hour of my taking her to the Vets.
> 
> It is particularly hard for me because early February this year I lost my Billy to hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. From having 3 cats I now only have one left.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your little cat Millie. I know exactly how youfeel so if you want to talk I'm hear for you. I'm grieving myself at the minute tooo because my 3 year old Tabby cat Toby was run over and died instantly probably due to an internal injury. Hun I feel your pain. Feel free to write to me here if you want to talk.
Danielle.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Aww poor millie...so sorry for your lose sleep well millie. xx


----------



## Dark (Jul 1, 2009)

R.I.P Millie.so sorry for your loss.she was such a beautiful cat.:crying:.:crying:


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

It's a year tomorrow since I lost Millie,but in the meantime I got 2 cats from the animal rescue centre and they have brought me so much needed happiness. I absolutely adore Basil and Candy. They arrived in January and are so happy living here having been penned up for a year and knowing nothing different. They have become friends with Tiggy, our 14 year old tabby after an initial bumpy start. They wanted to be friends but she didn't.
Posted a picture up of our new additions.


----------

